# VLC PlugIn



## SuperWaaadl123 (5. Juli 2010)

Hallo
Kann man für VLC ein PlugIn Schreiben?
Wenn ja, in c/c++?
Habt ihr erfahrungen damit?

Mfg, SuperWaaaaaaaaadl123


----------



## Cromon (5. Juli 2010)

Was meinst du mit VLC? Den VLC Media Player? Und wenn ja, was für ein Plugin?


----------



## SuperWaaadl123 (5. Juli 2010)

Ja den VLC MediaPlayer.
ich würde gerne ein PlugIn für shot-detection schreiben. Allerdings habe ich niergends ein example oder tutorial gefunden. ich weiss nichteinmal ob des mit dem VLC geht (also ob man ein plugIn machen kann)....

Mfg SuperWaaadl123


----------



## Cromon (5. Juli 2010)

Der VLC Media Player ist Open Source, du kannst daher beliebig erweitern.
http://www.videolan.org/vlc/download-sources.html


----------



## deepthroat (5. Juli 2010)

SuperWaaadl123 hat gesagt.:


> Ja den VLC MediaPlayer.
> ich würde gerne ein PlugIn für shot-detection schreiben. Allerdings habe ich niergends ein example oder tutorial gefunden. ich weiss nichteinmal ob des mit dem VLC geht (also ob man ein plugIn machen kann)....


Auf der videolan Homepage hast du wohl nicht geschaut, oder?

Siehe http://wiki.videolan.org/Documentation:Hacker's_Guide#Plugins_.2F_Modules bzw. http://wiki.videolan.org/Documentation:Hacker's_Guide/Module_Writers_Guide

http://wiki.videolan.org/Getting_Started_At_Coding

Gruß


----------



## SuperWaaadl123 (5. Juli 2010)

Danke für eure Antworten!!
Mfg Wadl


----------

